
Uber Wins Preliminary Injunction vs. Waymo - sna1l
http://www.thedrive.com/sheetmetal/9916/uber-is-in-the-clear-for-now
======
fstuff
This isn't what happened. The judge hasn't ruled on anything yet. The decision
on the preliminary injunction will be delivered in writing in the next few
days. They haven't won anything yet

